# Hola from North Carolina!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from another paint and general horse lover!!


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you!!!! That's one cute baby you've got there!!!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I am in NC with a Chestnut Paint gelding as well! Your horse looks adorable! Look forward to seeing more pics of him in the future!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Also in NC with all Paints, all mares, and expecting a 2013 foal. Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Another warm welcome from NC with a paint also!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Hey from Missouri. 4 of my 6 horses are paints..welcome to the forum.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Took me forever to get back to this thread!!

Look at all of these NC paints!!!! Woohoo! Thank you!


----------

